# Game One Analysis



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

First of all props to the rockets. Out of all the west teams I really really didn't want to play the rockets. We don't match up that well with them or the spurs but the spurs don't have a perimeter player like tmac which is why I didn't wanna play them. Tmac did a very good job. I'm more impressed with his defense that his scoring tonight. He was all over Dirk. Jeff Van Gundy has a very good gameplan by making other players make shots. The thing is no one will shoot. No one will take it to the hole. I don't understand it. 

Terry acts like he's afraid to shoot. Finley did absolutely nothing. Howard and stackhouse finally started taking it to the hole. I don't understand the timidness. The rockets defense has alot to do with it though.

Thing is you pump fake and drive around your defender and go to the hole. You don't consistently play "tennis" with Dirk by giving him the ball repeatedly over and over again when he's being doubled. 

This whole game plan was stupid as heck on avery's part. You start the game with your BEST DEFENDER NOT GUARDING THE OTHER TEAM'S BEST SCORER. Why? What the heck is he out there for then?

We got outhustled. Outcoached. Out performed. Out played. Out rebounded. Out everything. 

Our spacing is all wrong. The rockets is perfect. You have to have proper floor spacing when your best player is being doubled or what I call "spotting the shooter" so you can have your shooters be able to catch and shoot or drive to the hole. 

We didn't run. We didn't do nothing. We didn't penetrate and kick out. We didn't slash. I'm very disappointed in this game. 

I'm disappointed with the lack of of Daniels playing. WHy wasn't Daniels on the point? Why don't you play the guy? He's a playmaker, a hustler, a good defender and a slasher. He's fearless.

Why didn't hendu play? At least he hustles. He'll rebound. He'll box out. He won't stand around and watch the ball bounce on the court and do nothing.

The rockets flat out wanted this game. The mavs looked nervous and timid. And the most important thing is their eyes. You could tell from about six minutes into the court that they weren't ready to play.

Their eyes didn't light up. Tmac's eyes showed he was ready. The team didn't listen to the coach. All game he's telling them to run and drive to the hole. 

Our guards flat out sucked. Fin looked like he didn't care. He did absolutely nothing. 

No one would shoot. Geez man. I'm really disappointed in the way we played today. We couldn't even make our freethrows.

If we don't come out in game 2 and play mavs ball and stop acting like a timid scared team then this series is over. I think we will regroup for game 2. I still think the mavs in six but I expect a seven game series. Man I really didn't want to play this team


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

mff4l said:


> First of all props to the rockets. Out of all the west teams I really really didn't want to play the rockets. We don't match up that well with them or the spurs but the spurs don't have a perimeter player like tmac which is why I didn't wanna play them. Tmac did a very good job. I'm more impressed with his defense that his scoring tonight. He was all over Dirk. Jeff Van Gundy has a very good gameplan by making other players make shots. The thing is no one will shoot. No one will take it to the hole. I don't understand it.
> 
> Terry acts like he's afraid to shoot. Finley did absolutely nothing. Howard and stackhouse finally started taking it to the hole. I don't understand the timidness. The rockets defense has alot to do with it though.
> 
> ...


Hey man i can feel your dissappointment. The Rockets came out on fire and Tmac was just Excellent. The only thing that bothers me in the Rockets play was Yao freaking Ming. He played horrible, but nonetheless we got the victory. Look forward to a great series. I hope that NOW we have Mavs respect.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

kfranco said:


> Hey man i can feel your dissappointment. The Rockets came out on fire and Tmac was just Excellent. The only thing that bothers me in the Rockets play was Yao freaking Ming. He played horrible, but nonetheless we got the victory. Look forward to a great series. I hope that NOW we have Mavs respect.



have the mavs respect? as a fan I did NOT want to play the rockets in round 1. I wanted either the kings or the nuggets. Our depth is deep but avery should NOT have let tmac get into a rhythm by not putting josh on him. I don't care what the reason is. Make others make shots. Make tmac work on offense AND DEFENSE if he's going to guard dirk.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

kfranco said:


> Hey man i can feel your dissappointment. The Rockets came out on fire and Tmac was just Excellent. The only thing that bothers me in the Rockets play was Yao freaking Ming. He played horrible, but nonetheless we got the victory. Look forward to a great series. I hope that NOW we have Mavs respect.


Yao did play horribly. He looked tired almost the whole game and committed silly fouls. Tracy was in his zone and the role players stepped up and hit their shots, especially Mike James. He took over for a small stretch in the 3rd and he keep the Mavs at bay.

But the Mavs have always respected the Rockets. This is the one series that a lot of people and analysis, even in Dallas, has the greatest chance of an upset.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Yao did play horribly. He looked tired almost the whole game and committed silly fouls. Tracy was in his zone and the role players stepped up and hit their shots, especially Mike James. He took over for a small stretch in the 3rd and he keep the Mavs at bay.
> 
> But the Mavs have always respected the Rockets. This is the one series that a lot of people and analysis, even in Dallas, has the greatest chance of an upset.


well i dont know about all that. 2,3 days ago people were posting, things such as: Mavs in 5, They cant stop Dirk,,,,This will definetly Not be an upset....etc...

You know, basketball is a team game, not just one on one. As far as for game 2, i already know we are going to lose,,,but that doesnt mean i wont root for them. Hey if they win,,that would be GReat,,,i guess im doing it on purpose because if the rockets lose, then i wont be to upset.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The Mavs respect the Rockets all the time because 1. You are a solid team and 2. You are from TEXAS. It's a shame that there will be 1 Texas team out so early. I really wanted three Texas teams in round two.

The Mavs were to timid from the coaching to the players. Avery settled down but the Players didnt until the late in the 2nd quarter. Terry looked nervous. never been this far but he started to open up in the 2nd quarter himself. I see him playing much better in game two.

Finley man...I am on the point to say He must go. He made me angry today. He needs to step up and lately he is so streaky its not even funny.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

hows this for an analysis of the first game aghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Gambino said:


> The Mavs respect the Rockets all the time because 1. You are a solid team and 2. You are from TEXAS. It's a shame that there will be 1 Texas team out so early. I really wanted three Texas teams in round two.
> 
> The Mavs were to timid from the coaching to the players. Avery settled down but the Players didnt until the late in the 2nd quarter. Terry looked nervous. never been this far but he started to open up in the 2nd quarter himself. I see him playing much better in game two.
> 
> Finley man...I am on the point to say He must go. He made me angry today. He needs to step up and lately he is so streaky its not even funny.


What gets me about Fin is that when we wern't playing for anything, he was taking the ball to the basket and dunking. It seems when it comes to playing the elite of the leauge, he turns into a jump shooter. He does need to go.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

terry2damp said:


> hows this for an analysis of the first game aghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


Exactly how I feel dude!


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

SMDre said:


> What gets me about Fin is that when we wern't playing for anything, he was taking the ball to the basket and dunking. It seems when it comes to playing the elite of the leauge, he turns into a jump shooter. He does need to go.


David Carr is overrated???? what in the world are you talking about>????? :jawdrop:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

kfranco said:


> David Carr is overrated???? what in the world are you talking about>????? :jawdrop:


He hasen't shown me anything, and I have seen quite a few Texan games. That doesn't mean I don't like him, its just that I haven't seen anything proving that he is a "franchise quarterback" worthy to be picked #1.


----------

